# Plasticol Labeling



## zekedill (Feb 19, 2012)

Would like to use one color of gang sheet transfer for all shirts, including burnouts (care instructions, branding, etc.) Is this unrealistic? What color would it be?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Color would not make a difference since it is 1 piece. IF you have company colors then go with those - you can always contrast the shirt if you want a signature look.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Where are you looking at having these made at?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would think it would be nearly impossible to go with 1 colour........Perhaps do some colour changes...White, Black & Med. Grey.....


----------



## zekedill (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks! Might start with grey.


----------

